# Ge Profile Side By Side Frig With Broken Ice Maker



## BDURR67 (Jul 26, 2007)

I Have A Ge Profile Refridgerator About 12 Years Old....the Ice Maker Is Not Filling With Water And Is Not Cycling. Could It Be The Water Valve Or The Ice Maker Unit Itself????


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

If no cycling, I would suspect the icemaker.


----------



## girltech (Jan 4, 2008)

You should do a continuity check on your water valve then you will know if it is the ice maker or the valve.

If you need a new ice maker or fill valve you can get your appliance parts here.


----------



## mtm (Nov 6, 2007)

My GE refrigerator also stopped making ice. Plus the water dispenser stopped working. I checked the lines running to the refrigerator and they are fine, something broken inside. I knew buying a GE appliance was a mistake, its only 2 years old.


----------



## girltech (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi mtm

With your fridge it is newer and is controlled by an electronic board that is located at the back of the fridge.

These boards have been known to fail and cause different problems.

There should be a technician sheet located under the fridge behind the kick plate that will tell you how to test it.

If you require a part you can get your GE appliance parts here.


----------

